# Is this realistic living in Mazatlan?



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

I would like opinions. Thanks!
*65-year-old retiree left the U.S. for Mexico: ‘I now spend $160 a month*








65-year-old retiree left the U.S. for Mexico: 'I now spend $160 a month on eating out and shopping—here's a look at my typical day'


Thinking of leaving the U.S. for Mexico? Janet Blaser did just that in 2006, when she moved to Mazatlán to retire. Here's a look at what she does—and how much she spends—in a typical day.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I don't think her story is out of the ordinary at all when it comes to shopping, groceries, rent, and little frivolities. I suppose she's just comparing the difference to America which is fair enough. But she doesn't mention health care. How much does she spend on visits to doctors, specialists, etc.? And medication? Perhaps she's lucky and has had no need. Does she have health insurance or does American social security provide that (not sure how that works)? That's the big one in age discriminating Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Sleepy1 said:


> I don't think her story is out of the ordinary at all when it comes to shopping, groceries, rent, and little frivolities. I suppose she's just comparing the difference to America which is fair enough. But she doesn't mention health care. How much does she spend on visits to doctors, specialists, etc.? And medication? Perhaps she's lucky and has had no need. Does she have health insurance or does American social security provide that (not sure how that works)? That's the big one in age discriminating Mexico.


If you are a US citizen retired in Mexico, you can receive your Social Security monthly pension via direct deposit to your Mexican bank account, as I do. But you cannot use Medicare benefits for health insurance in Mexico.


----------



## Sleepy1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Isla Verde said:


> If you are a US citizen retired in Mexico, you can receive your Social Security monthly pension via direct deposit to your Mexican bank account, as I do. But you cannot use Medicare benefits for health insurance in Mexico.


Ah, sounded too good to be possible.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Have an acquaintance who is always telling me how much cheaper it is to have medical treatment in Mexico - and how good it is. She has never taken out insurance in Mexico to cover medical treatment.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Crawford said:


> Have an acquaintance who is always telling me how much cheaper it is to have medical treatment in Mexico - and how good it is. She has never taken out insurance in Mexico to cover medical treatment.


I've got quicken open at the moment. Now I at times lapse in entering my data (so these figures are really larger in real life) but - for example.

in 2020 our health related expenses were nearly $38,000 US.
for the first six months of 2021 those expenses are nearly $7000 US.

Often times we pay cash - like I had my turbinates reduced last month for $1000 US cash. That isn't in my numbers above. While we have IMSS coverage I wouldn't ever use it unless I was involved in an auto accident in a place like Mazatlan..All the medical expenses I mention above were paid for out of pocket.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

For meds it's going to depend on what you take, but a lot of things cost about what you'd pay as a co-pay in the US, so roughly speaking, most people will save about the cost of a US prescription drug plan annually. 

There was one rather fancy brand-name drug I was taking before I moved to Mexico, I was paying $160 copay for a 3-month supply on my old insurance. It just wasn't available here at all, and I got prescribed a more ordinary drug instead that costs around 10 pesos per pill (or day). 

High end pain medication (opiates) are a special category here, one I don't have experience with. 

I don't think the $160 per month mentioned in the OP includes utilities, cable-TV, internet, etc. That's probably pretty much just the grocery bill, with a maybe $10 added for clothing. It assumes owning one's own home free and clear, and doesn't include repairs or taxes on the home or any association dues. It certainly doesn't include owning a vehicle. I pay around US$36 per month for bus fare, that's pretty much 2 rides every day at 12 pesos each. Some people might be able to simply walk most everywhere they need to go, but perhaps not to the doctor, dentist or other occasional destinations.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm not sure my wife and I ever had an MRI-CT performed before moving to Mexico. Yes we had CAT scans/colonoscopies/sonograms etc. in the US. For most of our lives in the US we had the BEST healthcare available because I worked for a wealthy guy who said - just bring me the bill and I'll pay it. He covered every penny of my wife's breast cancer treatment. (And he told me to forget about work and stay with her).

In Mexico - these relatively expense MRI-CT (with contrast) really do leave little guess work. As mentioned - opiates (and sleeping aides ) are rather expensive. 

An appointment with a decent specialist where we live costs at a minimum 1500 pesos. (And these people like us)

But for a moment let's talk positives - I just had a crown replaced at a cost OF 320 US (last dentist in the US would likely have been 10X that). My Wife's recent partial bridge cost $1000 US.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I see a dermitologist occasionally to check for skin cancer in Cancun, and it used to run me only 800 pesos, and that's at a good private hospital. High time I went back, I'm overdue due to covid. I think they might want to scrape a bit of my cheek off this time, we'll see what that costs. If they don't maybe I'll look for another specialist. I shore ain't gettin any prettier.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> I see a dermitologist occasionally to check for skin cancer in Cancun, and it used to run me only 800 pesos, and that's at a good private hospital. High time I went back, I'm overdue due to covid. I think they might want to scrape a bit of my cheek off this time, we'll see what that costs. If they don't maybe I'll look for another specialist. I shore ain't gettin any prettier.


¡Cuídate mucho!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I misspoke yesterday. It is not MRI-CT scans we have had taken over the last couple years but rather Pet-CT scans (with contrast). They run about $1200 USD a pop (in Mexico) and we have had 4 or 5 lately. I've no idea what that cost is in the US. But I will share that in the US we had one of the best cancer surgeons and my wife did mammograms every year always with glowing results. One year he said - let's do an ultrasound this year as well. It was the ultrasound that showed her underlying problem.

In the US Chemo / radiation cost hundreds of thousands of dollars. Here in Mexico we have not done any radiation. We did get (in Mexico) the state of the art chemo (twice) at a cost of around $10K each (no longer breast related) . Between surgery and hospital stays (maybe 2-3 weeks) we spent another $35K US. I'm sure that would have been hundreds of thousands of dollars in the US.

So what is my point in bringing this up ? MAYBE my wife could have received treatment at an IMSS hospital - but she certainly would not have been as comfortable. There are no Pet-CT scanners at IMSS. There is probably a small chance that IMSS would have had her chemo drugs. 

But we are Mexican citizens - and believe me that makes a difference (sadly). Yes medical care may be cheaper in Mexico (primarily because of the lack of litigation) - but I have given you real life numbers here. Ok - you can't afford care in the US - but can you afford care in Mexico ? And in Mexico, the patient will sit in their bed until their bill has been paid.


----------



## g.a.ross (Jun 3, 2020)

nomad1952 said:


> I would like opinions. Thanks!
> *65-year-old retiree left the U.S. for Mexico: ‘I now spend $160 a month*
> 
> 
> ...


This article gets "republished" from time-to-time. However, please note that it was written in 2006 and it is doubtful if those prices are valid in 2021.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

g.a.ross said:


> This article gets "republished" from time-to-time. However, please note that it was written in 2006 and it is doubtful if those prices are valid in 2021.


Thanks for pointing out this indispensable piece of information!


----------



## alan-in-mesicali (Apr 26, 2018)

I live in Mexico with my Mexican wife of 40 years... we live in a rural area in Baja California abut 50 miles due west of Yuma, AZ. AND... I do not have the money it seems the rest of the responders to this site seem to have. Do I live better in Mexico than in the USA? YES... Do I live "cheaper" in Mexico than the USA? Maybe... but I definitely live at a higher lifestyle than I could in the USA. Doctors? Well my Spanish has a LOT to be desired... My wife has Mexican health insurance but I have none... so it is $$ to visit a doctor... While accompanying my wife to the local clinic, I found that the very YOUNG, new doctors wanted me as a patient... why??? THEY wanted to practice their "medical English"! So in case of emergency, I can go there, to the clinic.... my "regular" doctor is here only two days per month... so I have to plan ahead to see him...
We spend about the same as the original "author" spends on eating out/entertainment... even if we don't have a beach to walk on....


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

alan-in-mesicali said:


> I live in Mexico with my Mexican wife of 40 years... we live in a rural area in Baja California abut 50 miles due west of Yuma, AZ. AND... I do not have the money it seems the rest of the responders to this site seem to have. Do I live better in Mexico than in the USA? YES... Do I live "cheaper" in Mexico than the USA? Maybe... but I definitely live at a higher lifestyle than I could in the USA. Doctors? Well my Spanish has a LOT to be desired... My wife has Mexican health insurance but I have none... so it is $$ to visit a doctor... While accompanying my wife to the local clinic, I found that the very YOUNG, new doctors wanted me as a patient... why??? THEY wanted to practice their "medical English"! So in case of emergency, I can go there, to the clinic.... my "regular" doctor is here only two days per month... so I have to plan ahead to see him...
> We spend about the same as the original "author" spends on eating out/entertainment... even if we don't have a beach to walk on....


There are so many comments I can make on your post.

What is the 'Mexican health insurance' your wife has ? Is it like IMSS ? and if not what are the exclusions/copays etc ?
I'm not bragging nor apologizing that we have been savers and have some money in the bank.
Can a person get acceptable medical care in the case of an emergency in Baja ?
There are varying degrees of emergencies unfortunately. For me, a bee sting is an emergency. For my wife, she had a tumor the size of a fist in her chest which caused her abdomen to blow up the size of a small watermelon in the course of hours. They took it out but that was the easiest part of the experience. The surgeon actually punctured BOTH of her lungs while trying to insert a port (for chemo). Let's just suppose that were to happen to you. What would you do ? Run back to the US where you have some sort of VA benefits ? Do you think your friendly clinic could possibly help you in a TRUE emergency ?
Within the last month I have my nose worked on (they basically cauterized my turbinates). Real simple procedure. In at 8am out at 11AM. General anesthesia. No issues. I woke up this Sunday morning (4AM) and I had so much blood literally gushing from my nose I could not control it. We drove to the nearest emergency room - which happens to be the same hospital I drove my wife to in her emergency (and by far the most expensive joint in town). They had someone come outside (covid protocols you know) and say to me - we cannot help you. You need an ENT and since it is a Sunday there are none available. We drove to the Cruz Roja clinic and within 30 minutes the excellent English speaking doctura had me fixed up. To think that the highest priced emergency room in the city turned me away is, to me, beyond belief.
I could say a lot more but I will stop here.


----------



## alan-in-mesicali (Apr 26, 2018)

MangoTango said:


> There are so many comments I can make on your post.
> 
> What is the 'Mexican health insurance' your wife has ? Is it like IMSS ? and if not what are the exclusions/copays etc ?
> I'm not bragging nor apologizing that we have been savers and have some money in the bank.
> ...


My wife is a Mexican citizen.. the insurance she has is NOT available for Americans or others... I have been told "don't worry... under her insurance we can treat you once.." so I am saving that for something major... in my opinion, the bleeding you wrote about would be major enough for me... IF the on duty doctor could stop/fix/repair then I would just pay cash... my last visit to this clinic was a minor issue... cost me a whole US $2.50 and a soda.... I am 76... spent several years in various hospitals after the army... army hospitals...VA hospitals... NO MORE!!! while I am now in virtually constant pain, I refuse any pain meds... take as much "natural" medications that I can... I was unable to get a COVID shot in Mexico...even thought it was donated from the US... Got mine in a Walmart in AZ... God bless Walmart!
I intended NO criticism of anyone who has a healthy bank account... MY lack of such is 100% my fault... never put all your eggs in one basket... lost my company due to 9-11...and one tiny little mistake I made... oh well.... Medical care is very good in Baja California... I am NOT saying ALL doctors are equally good... you do need to shop around a bit...I have learned that the "highest price facility" is not always the best.... My previous doctor in Mexicali took care of me for years... even sent my medication to me while I was working in China... Since being in Mexico I feel I have had over-all BETTER care than in the US... and at less dollar cost and a lot less BS... I went to the same doctor for 5 years in Arizona [Tucson] and had incredible health insurance... yup... had a co-pay... and the doctor missed checking for diabetes and damn near killed me....
I am sorry if you took offense to my posting... I guess I am luckier than many old gringos living in Mexico... while my health isn't what I would like...I am alive and still working [sort of] 
KEEP SAFE!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

alan-in-mesicali said:


> ... I was unable to get a COVID shot in Mexico...even thought it was donated from the US... Got mine in a Walmart in AZ... God bless Walmart!


It's odd that you were not able to get a Covid shot in Mexico. Are you a permanent resident? I had no trouble getting mine in Mexico City. Maybe things are more organized here.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We did not have problems getting vacinated either. Because I travel a lot I missed the second shot in Jalisco but I got it in Chiapas without any problem. My husband got vaccinated with the ver 40 and he is 80 because he also missed the shot for the old folks but again it was no problem.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> We did not have problems getting vacinated either. Because I travel a lot I missed the second shot in Jalisco but I got it in Chiapas without any problem. My husband got vaccinated with the ver 40 and he is 80 because he also missed the shot for the old folks but again it was no problem.


I'm happy to know that you and Bob have gotten your shots. ¡Cuídense mucho!


----------



## trekmanone (Sep 13, 2020)

g.a.ross said:


> This article gets "republished" from time-to-time. However, please note that it was written in 2006 and it is doubtful if those prices are valid in 2021.


Yes, be wary of this article...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's an update on this lady's living in Mazatlan - it's not all paradise by the sounds of it









64-year-old retiree who left the U.S. for Mexico: 7 downsides of living in a beach town for $1,200 per month


More than a decade has passed since Janet Blaser left the U.S. to retire in Mazatlán, Mexico. While she doesn't regret the move, there were several things she didn't expect—from air pollution to high noise levels to loneliness.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Paradise is an illusion in ones expectations


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It's a pity they didn't provide any info on monthly expenses now vs expectations then.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

eastwind said:


> It's a pity they didn't provide any info on monthly expenses now vs expectations then.


Back in 2006 she said her monthly spending came to $160 a month - that excluded her then rent of around $400 a month. She was extremely happy with that level of living so not sure how she feels now that it gone up to $1,200 a month (according to the article her current rent for a one bedroom is $200 a month - really!)


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I pay 4,500 pesos / month for a modern, three-bedroom, two-story, pet-friendly, 1200 sf house, with a 400 sf landscaped front yard and a security fence. Is there a catch? Only that I live in Tlaxcala City, in a very “authentic” semi-rural neighborhood (chickens and sheep!), and that there are virtually no other expats around to my knowledge.

I don’t have or need a car here; combis, taxis, and walking are sufficient. The Centro is only 2 km away.


----------



## trekmanone (Sep 13, 2020)

Sleepy1 said:


> Ah, sounded too good to be possible.


If you speak Spanish well, you can live in areas most expats might not feel comfortable but are much, much cheaper. Yes, her article is not the real world and as mentioned, very outdated. Mazatlan has undergone a real estate boom and things are getting very expensive here for everybody.
As a reference, I own a paid-off car and condo, and my average monthly expenses range around $40,000-$45,000 pesos ($2,000 USD). That's everything. Condo insurance, electricity, water, condo fees, car insurance, gas, servicing, groceries, restaurants, booze, medical, medicines, on and on


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Everything is going up and IMSS is not improving. I have a friend who needs a couple of surgery that are important because she is in pain but it her condition is not life thratening. SHe has been rescheduled over 2 years for one surgery and she also need a kidney stone moved from the wall of the kidney and shattered.. she has been rescheduled sevral time for the last 6 months.. now she is due in October..and she has gone to the emergency room several times because of the pain.. They just have too many patient and most hospitals do not have the tool they need for that particurlar surgery and we are in CHapala close to Guadaljara and Tlajamulco.. If it is what you want or all you can get you are pretty much stuck..
Some people are lucky and do not have any major need for medical and then drop ead.. the best of al worlds but if you are the average person who will need some major treatment eventually, think about it carefully and save plenty of money for private practice and hope you can be given what you need.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I had kidney stones when I was living in California, working with full US medical benefits. I was in an HMO plan. The HMO, to save money, delayed a few weeks before scheduling the surgery to give me time to try and pass the stone on my own, so they wouldn't have to pay for the surgery. Not fun. They gave me tylenol with codeine, and it didn't really help. I was out of commission for two weeks, missed work, and in lots of pain off and on and loopy from the codeine the rest of the time.

Later in another state I had another stone and went to the emergency room and the doctor asked me if I had taken anything for the pain. I hadn't, because it had come on very fast and I didn't want to take something that wouldn't do much good that would then get in the way of what they might give me at the hospital. The doctor thought I was a numbskull. But he told me something: Ibuprophen, in addition to being helpful with the pain (a little) causes the kidney tubes to dilate slightly and makes it easier to pass the stone.

Imagine the HMO not telling me that! Now when I feel that "special feeling" from a stone I take 2 ibuprophen at bedtime and most times I don't hear from it again. It really does help, more than the codeine ever did.

But if a stone is big enough or stuck enough, surgery is what it's going to take, and delaying isn't any use if it's not moving, which any lab can establish with ultrasound.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes but right ow IMSS is a mess in many places and is not doing surgery for the next 2 months unless it is a case of life and death.. My friend had to have surgery, she had an infection and the stone was 1.5 cm , too big to be passed so here she was in pain with no way to be helped by her health provider...I am glad I can afford a private insurrance and go to doctors with private practise.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Some are able to find a sweet spot where they can hop on an airplane to see their doctor and have procedures paid by Medicare and then fly back to enjoy Mexico,


----------

